# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Sakrificat e prindërve për femijët e tyre

## Poeti

Te gjithe ata qe jane bere prinder dhe sakrifikojne per femijet e tyre, apo si femije e kane analizuar sakrificen qe prindi ka bere per ata, e dijne se kjo sakrifice eshte shume e madhe. Por sipas jush:
1. Cili eshte kufiri i sakrifices qe prindi ben per femiun e tij. 
2. A duhet te harroj vehten e tije per femijet apo femiun si te desheroni.
3. Kur duhet qe prindi te kerkoj sakrificen e femiut per prindin si kundershperblim dhe a duhet ta kerkoj?

----------


## Foleja_

Te sakrifikosh per femiun  eshte  sakrifica me e embel qe nuk do fare koment. 
*1.Cili eshte kufiri?*
Ne momentin qe ke femiun ne preher dhe shiqon  ate engjull  ende te pafuqi qe te bej diqka per veten e tij,  prindi harron kufinjet e sakrifices( rrin me nete pa gjume duke degjuar  frymemarrjen  a e ka te rregullt, apo te qarat e tij duke pasur frike per ndonje dhembje trupore). Kur femiu fillon te mekembet ,ben te pamunduren qe ai te ec drejte  dhe te mos rrezohet per te vrare gjunjet, e deri atehere kur eshte i rritur dhe ti haron veten duke u perpjekur qe te mos e rrezojne kete here ererat e jetes per te mos i lenduar Zemren. 
Andaj them se ska kufinje .
*2. A  duhet harruar veten?*
.Kur vendos te jesh prind  duhet ditur dhe matur forcen tende a je ne gjendje  te jetosh edhe per nje  jete me shume.Femiu ka nevoje cdo here per prind.
*3. Shperblimi* 
I vetmi shperblim qe do te kerkoja une nga femiu im  eshte respekti ,arsimimi dhe vetedija e larte kombetare( kudo ne bote qe te jete te mos harroj identitetin e vet dhe gjuhen e nenes).

----------


## cool_dancer

per ju cunat dhe gocat kam nje porosi: ju duhet ti ndegjoni prinderit, se askush nuk ta don te miren tende me shum sesa prinderit e tu qe dojn dhe mundohen per te miren tende ;-)

----------


## tereza

Asgje dhe asnjeri nuk duhet me shume se femija,jam dakort.POR NUK DUHET TE ANULLOHET NJERIU PER FEMIJEN.Kete e them me shume si bije sesa si prind sepse me tim bir edhe une e humb objektivizmin.Mamaja ime ka patur nje histori familiare shume te dhimbshme,i kane vdekur dy vejjezer njeri 21 vjec e tjetra 8vjec.Mami ishte femija me i madh ne familjen e saj dhe i ka rritur keta te dy ,ndjese pacin.Humbja e tyre besoj se e beri shume te dhene pas nesh.ne pune shteti.pune shtepie,pune dore,detyra,teka e naze,na i pranonte te gjitha,punonte triko deri ne oret e vona te nates per ne,nuk blinte kurre nje gje per vete po neve ishim gjithmonete perkryer.Ae dini si eshte tani?E PLAKUR,tregon 20 vjet me shume se cka,gjithmone me dhimbje kurrizi,nuk sheh as me syze,nuk ka ardhur asnjehere ne shtepine time sepse thote se nuk e ben dot rradhen ne ambasade,eshte shume e lodhur,vuan nga vetmia spse ne jemi larg kus.h jashte kush i martuar ne shtepi te vet e kush i transferuar per punePo ta kishte ruajtur njecike me shume veten do te ishim rritur njelloj c'do na gjente,perkundrazi do ishte mbase pak me e fuqishme e do na kenaqte ne dhe veten,do vinte te na shikonte si jetojme ,c'pune bejme ,si eshte bota si na rriten femijet.Prandaj si prind e ruaj shume veten sepse im bir do kete gjithmone nevoje per mua

----------


## Ard

Nena ime ka dhene gjak per te na rritur.I jam mirenjohese per sakrificen e saj,gjithe jeten time.Mbaj mend e kalonte veren me nje fustan basme dhe te na plotesonte ato pak kushte qe kishte mundesi.Tani u rritem dhe kujdesemi per te.

O Zot me qahet kur kujtoj ato vite.
Ajo e harroi vertet veten per femijet e saj.
(e dhembshura ime)

----------


## sirena_adria

> Te gjithe ata qe jane bere prinder dhe sakrifikojne per femijet e tyre, apo si femije e kane analizuar sakrificen qe prindi ka bere per ata, e dijne se kjo sakrifice eshte shume e madhe. Por sipas jush:
> 1. Cili eshte kufiri i sakrifices qe prindi ben per femiun e tij. 
> 2. A duhet te harroj vehten e tije per femijet apo femiun si te desheroni.
> 3. Kur duhet qe prindi te kerkoj sakrificen e femiut per prindin si kundershperblim dhe a duhet ta kerkoj?


Teme e bukur. 

1. Sakrificat qe ben nje prind per femine nuk kane kufinje.
2. Vete jeta vjen e atille qe femija apo femijet jane prioriteti kryesor i nje nene te dhembshur e te pergjegjshme, te ndergjegjshme per detyren e saj fisnike ne rolin me kuptimplote te jetes, asaj te nenes. 
3. Personalisht, kurre nuk do kerkoj kundershperblim per gjithshka qe bej per femijet e mi.  Ta shoh femijen tim te realizuar ne jete, me familje , me karriere profesionale , te zotin apo te zonjen per t'u perballuar me dallget e sfidat e jetes,  me lumturi ne cerdhen qe do krijojne e  me femijet e tyre eshte kenaqesia dhe shperblimi me i madh per mua si nene.

----------


## Busy Girl

Mund te them vetem qe nena eshte qenia me e çmuar ne bote dhe kuuuuuurre nuk do mundme tja sghperblej gjithcka qe ajo ben ende per mua. Eshte engjelli qe Allahu i dergon çdo femije dhe une kete engjell e dua shuuuum.

----------


## derjansi

> Mund te them vetem qe nena eshte qenia me e çmuar ne bote dhe kuuuuuurre nuk do mundme tja sghperblej gjithcka qe ajo ben ende per mua. Eshte engjelli qe *Allahu* i dergon çdo femije dhe une kete engjell e dua shuuuum.


kush asht ky moj?

----------


## Busy Girl

Ai qe une besoj nese ti nuk beson Ne Allah ateher mos na privo  Derjanas çdokush ben zgjedhjen e tij

----------


## loneeagle

[QUOTE=Poeti;1035168]Te gjithe ata qe jane bere prinder dhe sakrifikojne per femijet e tyre, apo si femije e kane analizuar sakrificen qe prindi ka bere per ata, e dijne se kjo sakrifice eshte shume e madhe. Por sipas jush:
1. Cili eshte kufiri i sakrifices qe prindi ben per femiun e tij.

*ska kufij*

2. A duhet te harroj vehten e tije per femijet apo femiun si te desheroni.
*
Jo, po harrove veten ateher nuk mund te jesh ndihme per femijen, take care of yourself so you will be able to take care of your children*

3. Kur duhet qe prindi te kerkoj sakrificen e femiut per prindin si kundershperblim dhe a duhet ta kerkoj?

*Nuk kerkohet por ofrohet nga dashuria/respekti por dihet qe prinderit e moshur kane nevoj per ndihmen e femijve te vet
*

----------


## Busy Girl

kjo video me beri te qaje eshte shume e bukur dhe tregon se sa ben prindi per femijen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=y8cPlvaJ3WQ

----------


## Ingenuous

Kur kaloresi nga perralla hyn ne lufte me dragoin per te shpetuar princeshen, ai behet hero. Motivi, qe dikush, me deshiren per te shpetuar nje person tjeter, me vetedije dhe pa detyrim hyn ne nje situate shume te rrezikshme, ka variacione te shumta ne te gjitha mitet per heronjte.

Pasi qe nuk ka garanci qe heroi do te fitoje, mund te dale qe dragoi eshte me i forte se ai, ideja e heroizmit eshte e pandare nga ideja e vetesakrifikimit. Nese kaloresi ka hyre ne lufte me dragoin per te shpetuar personin e dashur, ai i jep perparesi dashurise ndaj dikujt tjeter mbi dashurine per veten. Dashuria behet arsye per vetesakrifikim.

Ne boten bashkekohore perendimore ka gjithnje e me pak heronj. Gjithnje e me shume ka njerez qe shmangin cfaredo rreziku, madje edhe atehere kur behet fjale per ta ndihmuar personin e dashur. Por po ashtu ka gjithnje e me shume sish qe e miratojne nje zgjedhje te tille.

I vetmi vend ku njerezit ende behen heronj eshte marredhenia e prindit me femijet e vet. Prinderit kryesisht pajtohen qe femijet jane me te rendesishem nga ata dhe jane te gatshem edhe te heqin dore dhe te sakrifikohen per te miren e tyre. Kur e teprojne me kete gje, prinderit ndikojne negativisht ne femijen e vet. Ky ndikim negativ eshte i vonshem, keshtu qe paraqitet vetem me vone pasi qe femija rritet.

Prinderit duhen ta dine qe nje nga menyrat sipas te ciles femija e nderton personalitetin e tij te ardhshem eshte ajo qe tek prinderit i gjen modelet. Kur ai shikon prinderit te cilet i do dhe i respekton, ndjen deshiren qe nje dite, kur te rritet, te jete njejte ashtu sic jane ata. Por, ne qofte se dicka cka ben prindi per femijen eshte debuese dhe e papranueshme, ky proces pengohet ose bllokohet. Pasoja eshte qe femija nuk deshiron tu perngjaje prinderve. Ky proces i identifikimit eshte shume i rendesishem kur eshte fjala per prindin, i cili ka gjini te njejte me femijen, sepse femija ne te sheh shembullin dhe modelin e rolit te vet gjinor.

Per shembull, nese vajza ka nene te perkushtuar, e cila perkushtohet deri ne ate pike qe neglizhon veten dhe rolet e veta te tjera, vajza ne te nuk do te shohe shembull pozitiv dhe me siguri me vone nuk do te deshiroje ti ngjaje asaj. Kur te rritet, ajo mund te konsideroje qe te qenet nene eshte dicka qe eshte shume kerkuese, qe kerkon sakrifica te medha, dhe keshtu mund te vendose qe kurre te mos behet nene. Njelloj keshtu, femijet qe i shohin prinderit e tyre vetem duke punuar dhe asnjehere duke pushuar dhe argetuar vendosin qe kurre te mos behen si ata. Duke ikur nga ky model i te rriturit, personi i ri refuzon te rritet dhe te marre pergjegjesi.

Dhe prandaj prinderit duhen tu tregojne femijeve qe i duan te tjeret dhe qe e duan edhe vetveten. Ne dashuri heqja dore eshte e domosdoshme, ndersa sakrifikimi i panevojshem. Nuk eshte mire qe femija te mos deshiroje tu perngjaje prinderve te vet, sepse atehere mund te niset ne rruge te gabuar jetesore.

----------


## PINK

> Te gjithe ata qe jane bere prinder dhe sakrifikojne per femijet e tyre, apo si femije e kane analizuar sakrificen qe prindi ka bere per ata, e dijne se kjo sakrifice eshte shume e madhe. Por sipas jush:
> 1. Cili eshte kufiri i sakrifices qe prindi ben per femiun e tij. 
> 2. A duhet te harroj vehten e tije per femijet apo femiun si te desheroni.
> 3. Kur duhet qe prindi te kerkoj sakrificen e femiut per prindin si kundershperblim dhe a duhet ta kerkoj?


Ska kufi per sakrificen, po varet se ne cfare konteksti e kupton kete fjalen 'sakrifice'. Nese eshte ne drejtim health-shendet, ska kufi sakrifica qe ben prindi per femijen. Nese eshte ne drejtimin- edukim, kjo sakrifice shkon deri diku . Kjo diku-ja bazuar ne intelektin dhe bagazhin qe ka ai femije. Nese femija vertet i disponon keto virtyte dhe cilesi, sakrifica  prindit eshte me e madhe ne krahasim me nje femije qe nuk jep aq sa duhet apo sa i kerkohet! Duhen vene pikat e i-se dhe kufiri se deri ku eshte detyra e prindit dhe ku fillon pergjegjesia e femijes. Kjo vlen dhe per 'sakrificen e plotesimit te qefeve dhe tekave pastaj.

ne c'kuptim harrohet vetja? 

dhe e fundit- e vetmja gje qe 'kerkon' nje prind si shperblim nga femija e tij/saj- eshte vetem suksesi i femijes ne jete. I permbushur ne cdo drejtim. Kaq mjafton.

----------


## Marya

Nuk e di si ta shpjegoje se si disa femije arrijne ne moshen e adoleshences te jene aq te pamershishem ndaj prinderve te tyre sa kerkojne gjithcka dhe me cdo kusht pa pyetur fare ne ka apo nuk kane keta prinder, cudi
 Sikur nuk kemi qene keshtu ne, nuk kishim dhe e ulnim koken , po keta te sotmit jane bere te tmerrshem, nuk duan tja dijne fare ....

----------


## PINK

> Nuk e di si ta shpjegoje se si disa femije arrijne ne moshen e adoleshences te jene aq te pamershishem ndaj prinderve te tyre sa kerkojne gjithcka dhe me cdo kusht pa pyetur fare ne ka apo nuk kane keta prinder, cudi
>  Sikur nuk kemi qene keshtu ne, nuk kishim dhe e ulnim koken , po keta te sotmit jane bere te tmerrshem, nuk duan tja dijne fare ....


varet si i meson. Nese femijet arrijne deri aty, sa nuk llogjikojne, dhe faji eshte i prinderve ne kete rast...

se dakord, jetojme ne kohe tjeter tani ku teknologjia ka arritur majat e saj dhe adoleshentet jane me te sofistikuar dhe me te perparuar se c'ishim ne dikur, por dhe kjo ka nje kufi. Qefi eshte i madh, por duhet t'u kujtosh se deri ku arrin qefi i tyre per aq sa japin. Duhet jene te pergjegjshem per cdo vendim tyrin dhe per ato c'ka kerkojne. Sipas mundesive. E nese se kuptojne, keto prinder po rrisin- paraziter dhe losers. Kalamaj idiot. Sorry per fjalet e perdorura. lol

----------


## s0ni

Kjo shprehja "sakrifice per femijet" nuk me pelqen. Nese gjerat te cilat po ben per femijen te duken sakrifica atehere fare thjeshte mos ti kishe sjellur ne jete. Perndryshe te thuash qe po bej kete e ate sakrifice tregon egoisem dhe ankese pa vend, nuk eshte i tepert femija te degjoj dicka te tille nga prinderit.

----------


## Misraqa

Për të gjithë ata që thonë Feja e shqiptarit është shqiptaria, autori, Pashko Vasa, ka pasur për qëllim anti klerikizmin, dmth, kundër klerëve fetarë, qofshin ata hoxhallarë apo priftërinj, kurse ska pasur asgjë kundër feve, sepse ai thotë, të mos marrohna përpara Zotit, dmth, ka pasur frikë ndaj Zotit,

----------


## Misraqa

Fëmijët janë janë i vetmi investim i jetës nga i cili nuk pret kompensim

----------


## PINK

> Kjo shprehja "sakrifice per femijet" nuk me pelqen. Nese gjerat te cilat po ben per femijen te duken sakrifica atehere fare thjeshte mos ti kishe sjellur ne jete. Perndryshe te thuash qe po bej kete e ate sakrifice tregon egoisem dhe ankese pa vend, nuk eshte i tepert femija te degjoj dicka te tille nga prinderit.


Pse ste pelqen? Perderisa sakrifica egziston per te gjithe - burre, grua, moter, vlla, nene , baba... egziston dhe per femijen. Ste duket sacrifice Ty kur prindi Ben shume me teper se normalja per femijen e tij/saj?! Sh gabim,ajo vete I sollen ne jete- sepse mund te mjaftohen me minimalen dhe Jo max. Ke sa te duash qe nuk shkojne beyond mundesive  te tyre, shume prinder ne fakt. E te besh mbi normalen per femijen eshte sakrifice dhe duhet vleresuar!!

----------


## s0ni

Cfare konsideron sakrifice ti per burre, grua, moter, vlla, nene e babe? Nese kane nevoje per ndihme i ndihmon. Nese nuk gjindesh per familjaret e tuj atehere dhe ato s'do te gjinden per ty kur te kesh nevoje. You teach other people how to treat you. Ku eshte sakrifica?! Pershembull te ti japesh femijes tende arsimin me te mire qe mundesh, duke paguar dhe per mesues privat bie fjala, kjo eshte sakrifice? S'eshte aspak. Cfare po sakrificon? Leket? Brenda mundesive do besh per femijet. Ato leke po i shpendezon me mend per te ardhmen e femijes tende.

----------

